# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Spieren

## mvds

heb regelmatig last van tintelende handen met name op de fiets/autorijden of achter de pc.
Ook hele leven al last van spierpijn als kind aan turnen gedaan en kan me nog goed herinneren dat ik na elke training 2 dagen pijn had en als men in de rij voor school per ongeluk op mijn voet ging staan krepeerde ik.
Heb regelmatig spier pijn in mn scheenbeen. Zelfs van bubbelbad in sauna ben ik twee dagen ziek van pijn in onderrug en hevige pijn omgeving linker en rechte zij.
Iemand tips of herkenbaar??

groet,

----------


## Sefi

Herkenbaar ja! En ook tips.
Waarschijnlijk heb je triggerpoints in je spieren. Soort spierknoopjes, die voor stralingspijn, tintelingen, krampen kunnen zorgen.
Tintelingen in de handen wordt vaak veroorzaakt door triggerpoints rondom de schouders. Je hoeft niet persé last te hebben van je schouders. De pijn of tintelingen komen vaak van een andere plek dan waar je werkelijk last hebt.
Triggerpointtherapie zou je kunnen helpen. 
Als je zo'n last hebt van je onderrug is het best mogelijk dat je bekken scheef staat. Dit zorgt voor hoge spierspanning (en triggerpoints). De effecten van een scheef bekken kun je door je hele lichaam heen voelen; knieën, enkels, voeten, onderrug, pijn in de zij, bovenrug, nek, schouders en zelfs hoofdpijn kan zijn oorsprong hebben in bekkenproblemen. 

Heb je toevallig ook ongelijke benen?
Hoe oud ben je? 
Ben je weleens bij een fysio of chiropractor geweest voor je klachten?

----------


## mvds

> Herkenbaar ja! En ook tips.
> Waarschijnlijk heb je triggerpoints in je spieren. Soort spierknoopjes, die voor stralingspijn, tintelingen, krampen kunnen zorgen.
> Tintelingen in de handen wordt vaak veroorzaakt door triggerpoints rondom de schouders. Je hoeft niet persé last te hebben van je schouders. De pijn of tintelingen komen vaak van een andere plek dan waar je werkelijk last hebt.
> Triggerpointtherapie zou je kunnen helpen. 
> Als je zo'n last hebt van je onderrug is het best mogelijk dat je bekken scheef staat. Dit zorgt voor hoge spierspanning (en triggerpoints). De effecten van een scheef bekken kun je door je hele lichaam heen voelen; knieën, enkels, voeten, onderrug, pijn in de zij, bovenrug, nek, schouders en zelfs hoofdpijn kan zijn oorsprong hebben in bekkenproblemen. 
> 
> Heb je toevallig ook ongelijke benen?
> Hoe oud ben je? 
> Ben je weleens bij een fysio of chiropractor geweest voor je klachten?


bedankt voor je reactie hoor, ga een kijken naar triggerpoints. Verder ben ik een man van 54.
Ik ben begin van dit jaar voor het laatst bij fysio geweest kon bijna niet meer lopen bleek uiteindelijk mijn bilspier te wezen, was toen ook in sauna geweest, gezwommen gebubbeld enz. Liep krom en mank van de pijn al een paar dagen.
Fysio vond wel wat ongelijke benen maar heeft verder niets mee gedaan, hij had het over steunzolen als de klachten aanhielden.
Heb ook wel een klachten gehad met mijn hand kon niets meer beetpakken nog geen papiertje, scan van mn hoofd gemaakt niets te zien, bleek toen na paar dagen zoeken frozen shoulder te zijn erg pijnlijk die fysio van half jaar. 
Gedoe met werken gelukkig fijne collega die mn schoen wel een strikte als deze los was. Gelukkig wel weer goed gekomen.
groet,

----------


## Agnes574

Gebruik eens een kuur 'Promagnor' =hooggedoseerd magnesium ...dit helpt zéér goed tegen spierpijn en spierkrampen!!
Sterkte!

----------


## Sefi

> bedankt voor je reactie hoor, ga een kijken naar triggerpoints. Verder ben ik een man van 54.
> Ik ben begin van dit jaar voor het laatst bij fysio geweest kon bijna niet meer lopen bleek uiteindelijk mijn bilspier te wezen, was toen ook in sauna geweest, gezwommen gebubbeld enz. Liep krom en mank van de pijn al een paar dagen.
> Fysio vond wel wat ongelijke benen maar heeft verder niets mee gedaan, hij had het over steunzolen als de klachten aanhielden.
> Heb ook wel een klachten gehad met mijn hand kon niets meer beetpakken nog geen papiertje, scan van mn hoofd gemaakt niets te zien, bleek toen na paar dagen zoeken frozen shoulder te zijn erg pijnlijk die fysio van half jaar. 
> Gedoe met werken gelukkig fijne collega die mn schoen wel een strikte als deze los was. Gelukkig wel weer goed gekomen.
> groet,


Frozen shoulder is 9 van de 10 keer 'gewoon' dat je schouderspieren vol met triggerpoints zitten.
Ongelijke benen zijn een teken dat je bekken scheef staat.
Scheefstaande gewrichten (o.a. bekken) zorgen voor hoge spierspanning en daardoor krijg je triggerpoints in je spieren. Ook het feit dat je last had van je bilspier komt vaak door een scheefstaand bekken.
Ik denk dat een chiropractor (of osteopaat of manuele therapeut, maar bij voorkeur chiropractor) je goed zou kunnen helpen. Het beste resultaat heb je als gelijk ook de spieren (triggerpoints) aanpakt worden.

----------

